#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-05-23
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-es-locos 2011-05-24
<sisa_> necesito comando sobre el boot.... el dichoso grub no me va.... despues de intalar en un netbook no encuentra dba de instalacion de ubuntu....
#ubuntu-es-locos 2012-05-22
<userTico> hola que tal
<userTico> un buen hosting para drupal cual recomiendan?
